# Need help with furniture layout for living room



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Really depends on how low the window is. We have our couch against our back window, with the tv about 12' away from it. Also gave me two walls to mount our surround speakers on, which are about three feet away from where a person would sit on the couch, and two end tables between those walls and the couch.

The layout is up to you, but personally I would rather face the tv, then sit at an agle to it.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Its hard to tell how big the room is from the tiny pictures, but it is easy to see that the window is too low to be able to get away with parking the sofa there.

Just my opinion..

Move the furniture around a bit until you figure out what works best for that space


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Again, I see no problem with parking a sofa against the windows. Now of course you may have to replace the glass with Tempered glass, if single pane non-tempered, but it is too small of a room to really place the couch any place other than the other wall.

Still you will be looking at the tv at an angle. Remember that it is a older place, before tv's were common, and if they did have one, it would have been probably placed to the left of the fireplace, or on one of the other two walls.

You are going to have to get furniture in that room and play around with it, to figure out what works for you, since everyone's way is going to be different.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with the brothers.....you don't want to be turning your head to watch TV...

Two choices....couch against the far wall...but your going to need a big a$$ TV so you can see it....

Or...couch in the middle facing the TV with the side of the couch next to the window....yes, this sort of creates a bottle neck....but, it actually helps....typically, you don't want people in front of you when watching tv...that is dead space...as in, "block the tv and your dead"....

Additionally...you now have the space behind the couch....which begs to have a long narrow table behind it...great place to set pictures...and your cold beer or wine when watching TV....

You do NOT want the TV across from the window...the window glare/reflection would be horrible.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you could share a better floorplan?

Televisions, sofas, fireplaces in such a small San Francisco building would turn me claustrophobic.

I think the concept you have in mind might make it look overstuffed or something. Nothing bothers me more than too many purposes trying to happen in a room. 

If the space were mine? I would look forward to reading and looking out the windows with a crackling wood burning fire to my left or right. I have worked with many talented interior designers over the years now. One, from San Franscisco actually, slapped me and suggested I turn selfish and design a space, with furnishings that matched me. People visiting will know I was super comfortable and if they really did like not like it? They could leave. They never did though and I found some sleeping in chairs a times.

Be selfish but if this really is beyond you, hire a real interior desiginer. One could save you tons of money and gain access for you to places you cannot on your own.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You need to find 'light looking ' furniture for that room. By 'light' I 
mean a full size sofa, but not a bulky one with big rolls arms etc...

My first thought was to put the sofa in the box window, (how big is
that area 10 foot long?) put the TV across from the sofa. To
the left of the soda (across from the FP) put a chair cati-corner.
On the wall to the right, put another chair, next to the chair
a very small end table ( and i mean small) and maybe a book shelf
unit on the rest of the wall.
As far as a coffee table, think about two small brunch tables that
will look open and airy. 

Since the room is small you need to think small. 

the other option is to try the sofa on the wall opposite the window,
put two chairs inside the window (cati-corner in the window ) and put
the TV cati-corner across from the fireplace. 

I would start with the sofa and chairs, and add the tables last, scour
the antique shops, yard sales and good will for unique small tables.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Looking at it again, tv between the fireplace and wall at that end, couch you could get a small sofa and use that facing the fireplace and tv, or if conventional three cushion couch, you can still place it with a small end table against the wall and have it facing the fireplace and tv, that would leave you around three feet or so on the left end of the couch to get around it.

Personally start with just the tv on a stand at the wall where the fireplace is, then bring in a couch and a end table and see how that looks. Then you can just move those two pieces to see how it looks, before loading with other furniture.

It really depends on if you plan on entertaining, or just you and one other person watching tv in there. Now days, there are a lot that do not even light their fireplaces, they just end up being a item in the room that just sit there and do nothing, or end up with tall grouping of candles inside.

Unless you have had the fireplace inspected to see if it can even be used, I would look at it as a non-item issue at this point, and just think what fits best for you in how you make that room your own, not someone else's.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

How big is the wall across from the window?
I have a ten foot wall across from my box window ( also
have my sofa in the box window) On the ten foot wall
is a unit with a 52" TV and two chairs flanking the wall unit.

On the same wall as the sofa in the corner is a wing chair 
and ottoman. It works well for us, but it would be nice to
have our sofa facing the window, but then there would be no 
place for the TV, as the other wall has a FP and opposite
the FP there is no wall. 

So often you have to work with what you have
and it's often a challenge when you have to work the TV
into the mix.

one more thing...if it's not a working fireplace, you can
get a fireplace candle holder and put the fat candles in it
and light them, creating a fire. I also know someone
that put in the logs and strung the small white Christmas
lights in and out and it looked awesome.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

In my point of view set the sofa and T.V according to the space of room, and think about your convenience that what is comfortable for you. Comfort would be the first priority.


----------



## bbhomes (Apr 17, 2013)

alexjoe said:


> In my point of view set the sofa and T.V according to the space of room, and think about your convenience that what is comfortable for you. Comfort would be the first priority.


Agree with this guy. 
Dont try to showoff. Select according to your priority and your comfort otherwise its a waste.


----------



## ThomasMead (Jul 19, 2013)

According to me set your sofa and TV according to your comfort where you can easily watch your TV by sitting on the sofa's so sofa should be placed on the opposite direction of TV.


----------

